# Breeders in New Zealand



## crimsonted (Apr 27, 2005)

Hi, I would like to know of breeders of Birimingham rollers & show breeds in New Zealand. If anyone can help it would be great.


----------



## sumodh (May 18, 2009)

hi,I would like to know of breeders of fancy pigeons in hutt valley area.If anyone could help that would be great.Thanx.


----------



## darkfur (May 11, 2007)

*I would suggest contacting the Upper Hutt poultry and pigeon club*

If you go to Paws and Claws petshop, next to the mall in Upper Hutt, they have the brochures.


----------



## justin4pcd (Sep 7, 2008)

i use to breed birminghamss!!
Im in christchurch.


----------



## sangha (Dec 29, 2012)

Hi, I would like to know of breeders of Birimingham rollers & show breeds in New Zealand. If anyone can help it would be great.

ang high flyer s please contact 021373760


----------



## NZ Pigeon (Nov 12, 2011)

sangha, this threads from 2005. You should have snapped up the birds when I offered them to you. I do not think I will have anymore for sale for a while


----------



## sangha (Dec 29, 2012)

NZ Pigeon said:


> sangha, this threads from 2005. You should have snapped up the birds when I offered them to you. I do not think I will have anymore for sale for a while


I know mTe trying my best to get sum. Tryin local club as sell bt no one got ani..
I set my 4 birds fly free today. 1 came bak bt 3 not... Nd one came bak sitting on my garage bt nt coming near to loft


----------



## NZ Pigeon (Nov 12, 2011)

If I was you I would not be flying birds until I am breeding birds. Otherwise you will spend a fortune.


----------



## sangha (Dec 29, 2012)

NZ Pigeon said:


> If I was you I would not be flying birds until I am breeding birds. Otherwise you will spend a fortune.


I didnt wAnt to fly thm bt thy were all cocks. I found out thea was 6 cocks n 2 hens. Thy eere fighting badly so i thoght i let 4 go to thea old home


----------



## amanbhullar5832 (8 mo ago)

sangha said:


> Hi, I would like to know of breeders of Birimingham rollers & show breeds in New Zealand. If anyone can help it would be great.
> 
> ang high flyer s please contact 021373760


----------



## amanbhullar5832 (8 mo ago)

Hey bro its aman here i am in christchurch have reall good quality highflyers and low flyers pigeons if anyone keen can contact me 0223103489


----------



## amanbhullar5832 (8 mo ago)

sumodh said:


> hi,I would like to know of breeders of fancy pigeons in hutt valley area.If anyone could help that would be great.Thanx.


Hey bro are you keen in highfly pigeons


----------



## QIYA pigeon (1 mo ago)

justin4pcd said:


> i use to breed birminghamss!!
> Im in christchurch.


Do you need a pigeon ring?


----------

